# Partially vaccinated



## Hippymom

Hello other mamas! &#9996;&#65039; I have a question for those who have decided to not vaccinate their children. My 16mo old is up to date on all her shots. I've thought "well she went this far might as well get the rest" until I saw how many shots she is scheduled to get for her 18mo checkup. I did SO much research and looked up the ingredients in all of them. It's disgusting what they put in there. Example. (Fetal tissue) yeah an aborted babies tissue is going in our kids. Like what! I've read so many positive outcome for non vaccinators vs ones who do vaccinate. I just wanna know has any mama out there partially vaccinate before deciding to not continue. Thank you in advance. Please no rude comments. I'm not asking for those who vaccinate to comment. I'm asking those WHO DO NOT OR PARTIALLY did. #lookingforsupport &#9996;&#65039;


----------



## Larkspur

I know you're not looking for responses from vaccinators but I just want to set your mind at rest by assuring you that there is no aborted fetal tissue in vaccinations. 

I've attached a series of links, from a range of sources including conservatives who would object strongly to this claim if it were true. 

"The Vaticans Pontifical Academy for Life, and the U.S. and British bishops conferences have studied the issue in detail and concluded that using the vaccines is morally permissible."

https://www.historyofvaccines.org/content/articles/human-cell-strains-vaccine-development
https://www.drwile.com/lnkpages/render.asp?vac_abortion
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/aborted-fetuses-vaccines/story?id=29005539
https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/the-other-anti-vaccinationists/


----------



## Rhio92

Whilst I have to agree with partial vaccinating... There is no foetal tissue in vaccinations!


----------



## lindseymw

As the other two have already commented, I would maybe suggest research a little bit more regarding the 'aborted fetal tissue' in vaccines before making your mind up.


----------



## SarahBear

I agree with the others although I do partially vaccinate. I didn't start and then stop. Instead, I am selective with what vaccines are done.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

DS is fully vaccinated
DD1 was partially vaccinated and is now not
DD2 has never had a vax

with DS, i didnt know any better and if someone or some book told me to do it, i did. DD1 same thing but then i started thinking " wait a second why am i doing this????" and slowly stopped getting them. By time DD2 came, i decided for religious reasons that we could not do that anymore.


----------



## Cattia

My oldest two are also partially vaccinated. They will be fully vaccinated eventually but not until around age 7. My youngest will be the same. I also refused vaccination during pregnancy.


----------



## EcoMama

Like sarahbear, my dc a partially vaccinated with regards to I chose which vaccines they had, and followed its course. 
Rather than have say one vac then not follow up with booster. Defeats the point of having the 1st vac


----------



## Rags

I always knew I would only partially vaccinate. I held off until ds was a year before beginning and then worked through the usual vaccination schedule at a very slow pace over the next year taking the ones which I felt he needed most at any given time but never doing multiple injections in any session. I finished off with his single measles injection at 2.5 years (a big part of why the booster is given for this is because the measles element of the MMR can be ineffective when given before 15 months - think it's to do with possible continued maternal immunity until then). Anyway, I would probably have continued with the single rubella and mumps vaccines during the following 2 years but these are no longer available. My plan for the rest of my sons life is to look at each immunisation offered and weigh it up at the time.


----------



## wish4baby

It is true there is trace amounts of human fetal tissue in live vaccinations. 
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/aborted-fetuses-vaccines/story?id=29005539


For us, according to U.S. Standards, my child is "partially vaccinated." I researched and selected the vaccinations my child would recieve. 
We have declined/will decline: chicken pox, MMR, hepatitis A & B, rotavirus, HPV.

My pediatrician originally agreed & has been fine with our delayed schedule

5 months - dtap
12 months - hib, pnuemococcal
14 months - dtap, polio, 
15.5 months - hib (completed), pnuemococcal (completed)

then she'll recieve 1 shot at 18 mo, 2, 3 and 4 years. 

But at the last appointment, they tried to do the chicken pox vax and when I said no, the pedi said we would need to find a new dr 

We discussed and her argument was, well yeah for YOUR healthy child the virus is merely uncomfortable & there's more risk for HER with the vax, but there could be complications for someone else if she spreads the virus...nope, not a good enough reason for me.


----------



## Larkspur

wish4baby said:


> It is true there is trace amounts of human fetal tissue in live vaccinations.
> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/aborted-fetuses-vaccines/story?id=29005539

I think the key paragraph is here, which says it is misleading to say there is tissue in the vaccines. 



> The original cells were obtained more than 50 years ago and have been maintained under strict federal guidelines by the American Type Culture Collection, according to Merck.
> 
> "These cell lines are now more than three generations removed from their origin, and we have not used any new tissue to produce these vaccines," the company added in its statement.
> 
> To say that the vaccines contain a significant amount of human fetal tissue, as some objectors to the vaccines claim, is misleading, stressed Dr. Paul Offit, the director of the vaccine education center at the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia.
> 
> *"There are perhaps nanograms of DNA fragments still found in the vaccine, perhaps billionths of a gram," he said. "You would find as much if you analyzed the fruits and vegetables you eat."*
> 
> And to remove human fibroblast cells entirely from vaccines is out of the question, Offit explained, noting they are necessary because human viruses don't grow well in animal cells.


----------



## kittylady

https://m.aleteia.org/en/health/art...to-believe-vaccines-are-safe-5321336255676416


----------



## Larkspur

kittylady said:


> https://m.aleteia.org/en/health/art...to-believe-vaccines-are-safe-5321336255676416

A doctor who produces "alternative vaccines" through her own "prolife" company, makes totally unsourced and unreferenced claims to a Catholic newspaper... Not exactly what I would regard as an unbiased or scientifically credible set of sources.


----------



## Larkspur

kittylady said:


> https://m.aleteia.org/en/health/art...to-believe-vaccines-are-safe-5321336255676416

For those interested, here is a very comprehensive rebuttal of the poor science in the link above, done by a fellow Christian scientist.

https://rationalcatholicblog.wordpr...blems-with-deishers-study-part-i-the-numbers/


----------



## love.peace

My two eldest children are fully vaccinated. 
DS2 is partially vaccinated and my youngest will have no vaccinations. I have done my research and believe this is the best for our family. Here is a great article I found rather interesting with a little humour. 
https://healthimpactnews.com/2013/d...n-son-and-any-future-kids-my-wife-and-i-have/


----------



## Larkspur

love.peace said:


> My two eldest children are fully vaccinated.
> DS2 is partially vaccinated and my youngest will have no vaccinations. I have done my research and believe this is the best for our family. Here is a great article I found rather interesting with a little humour.
> https://healthimpactnews.com/2013/d...n-son-and-any-future-kids-my-wife-and-i-have/

There are so many issues with that article that I literally do not know where to start so how about I just ask: does it not alarm you that not one single claim that he makes in that entire piece is linked to a reference that you can follow up to verify it? Or that the writer calls himself Dr Kurt Perkins when he is not in fact a medical doctor?

For balance, I will provide a link to a direct counterpoint to that article, which is heavily referenced in regard to Mr Perkins' claims. https://www.skepticalraptor.com/ske...ews-antivaccine-chiropractor-ignores-science/


----------



## love.peace

https://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/2...sons-not-vaccinate-free-research-pdf-download


----------



## Larkspur

love.peace said:


> https://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/2...sons-not-vaccinate-free-research-pdf-download

I will go through that PDF and look at whether the studies quoted legitimately support the claim that they constitute good evidence not to vaccinate. However I have to say I am instantly suspicious based on the flat out misstatement on the main page that the CDC claims negative vaccine reactions do not exist. 

It is well known that in a small number of cases, vaccines cause serious negative reactions. What every major medical institution in the world agrees on is that the risk presented of serious vaccine harm is insignificant compared to the risk presented of serious harm by the diseases being vaccinated against.


----------



## Larkspur

love.peace said:


> https://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/2...sons-not-vaccinate-free-research-pdf-download

Okay, I've just had a quick look at a few of those studies and have yet to find one that legitimately supports the claim that they show "evidence-based reasons not to vaccinate". (Quick example: one study simply shows that breastfeeding is associated with a reduction in fever post-vaccination.) 

Before I spend time typing up a thoughtful response to that document, can I ask if you have actually read it thoroughly and why you think it constitutes good evidence against vaccination? Perhaps point me to the studies you find most convincing and we can discuss those, as there are a lot there that are very easy to dismiss as irrelevant. In fact, the more abstracts that I read, the more I think that despite the claim that the studies were "painstakingly collected", the writer/s actually just picked a bunch of studies that had scary-sounding names and didn't even bother to read the abstracts properly, as I've read about 15 now and not one makes a single claim of evidence that vaccines are unsafe. Some literally state the opposite.


----------

